
Alan Kay on “the single most amazing thing that computers have made possible?” - tosh
https://www.quora.com/Whats-arguably-the-single-most-amazing-thing-that-computers-have-made-possible?share=1
======
inakarmacoma
tl;dr? /me sets mode: -verbose article

